# Emu 0404 usb



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello everyone!!

I'll start with REW soon (this is my first post)

I have recived the ECM 8000 and Ultracurve in order.

I'm thinking in this soundcard:

emu_0404_usb

I like its I/O digital. I want to connect the soundcard to Ultracurve by optical out.

But I don't know how calibrate this soundcard.

Does anybody knows which input/output must I connect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

I have found this post

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sb-card-make-soundcard-cal.html#axzz2FFxiuT4w

Sorry


----------

